# GPS



## goudok (Apr 28, 2008)

hey i got a question... im getting a new q7 tdi soon and its not coming with a gps is it possible to add a stock gps or just a gps so i can still use the stock screen
thanks


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Question, there has been discussion on this before. I looked into this as well awhile ago. From everything I gathered you need the software and the DVD player from Audi. The antenna and wiring etc are all supposed to be installed already and ready for the NAV unit. Cheapest I could find the hardware was around $1200 on ebay.


----------

